# Out of State Whitetail hunt



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Chromelander said:


> Go to the hunting expos that come around this winter in grand rapids or detroit and talk to a few outfitters that are there and see what they can do. Guided hunts can be demanding physically and mentally if your not expecting it. I learned after the first couple guided hunts that your paying for there knowledge,land and experience and not paying for a kill so I go in with low expectations.


Where are they in GR? I heard the delta plex was closing, or was that a rumor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

BulldogOutlander said:


> Where are they in GR? I heard the delta plex was closing, or was that a rumor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I just looked up the huntin' time expo and it's postponed until 2024 till there next venue is complete. Bummer. You can try the ultimate outdoor show at the Devos. Center but I don't think there's many whitetail guided there but I haven't been there in years.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Chromelander said:


> I just looked up the huntin' time expo and it's postponed until 2024 till there next venue is complete. Bummer. You can try the ultimate outdoor show at the Devos. Center but I don't think there's many whitetail guided there but I haven't been there in years.


i've never been to that one, but i will check it out. thanks!


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

Wildcat1943 said:


> I normally have 5 to 7 hunters a year on my farm in illinois. The last two years have been 90 percent on harvests over 150. The last 7 years we have killed bucks from 170 to mid 190s.


How much are guys paying to hunt your ground if you don’t mind me asking


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you thought of DIY hunt and not outfitters? Save you a ton of money lots of resources out there to scout maps before going these days. Kansas is a draw state but if you don’t draw first year (which is roughly 45-70% odds you will depending on unit choice) you will draw second year at least as of what they told me this year it’s been lately. Ohio is OTC so east to get that license. Plenty of public in Ohio to choose from and Kansas has a fair amount as well but do your research on units some have much more then others. Best of luck whichever way you go


----------

